# Squirrel Hawking



## 4x4

Got my redtail hawk aka Katniss dialed in, she is a cold blooded killer! 
Just to witness up close and personal what these animals do in the wild is simply amazing. If she see's an animal she thinks she can catch, kill and eat, she will attack. 
Luckily my sponsor was with me when she attacked the barred owl. It was released unharmed. 
She catches game nearly every time we go out. Daylight is limited, especially working 50+ hours. I take her out at least 4 times a week.


----------



## Red dirt clod

*That has to be blast*

You have to enjoy that sport, incredible, thanks for posting.


----------



## hallroyal

That's super


----------



## NCMTNHunter

That's cool. That owl looks like his life just flashed before his eyes.


----------



## Barebowyer

amazing


----------



## Nugefan

very cool ...


----------



## oops1

Awesome pics.. Thanks for sharing


----------



## seeker

I admire your dedication to the sport and the time it takes to be a handler.


----------



## bulldawgborn

This is awesome


----------



## antharper

That is cool , this has always been interesting to me , I work with a guy that's into falconry and I just showed him your photos and he asked if the guy with the owl is Tom , thanks for sharing !


----------



## 4x4

antharper said:


> That is cool , this has always been interesting to me , I work with a guy that's into falconry and I just showed him your photos and he asked if the guy with the owl is Tom , thanks for sharing !



No, his name is Dennis. He is my sponsor.

Falconry is the highest regulated sport in the states. There are less than 200 licensed falconers in GA.


----------



## riverbank

Bring her up to my pasture. We are flat loaded with rabbits. I'll beat the bushes for you. I guarantee we'd get a few.


----------



## 4x4

riverbank said:


> Bring her up to my pasture. We are flat loaded with rabbits. I'll beat the bushes for you. I guarantee we'd get a few.



My redtail is a squirrel hawk. Not saying she wont go after a bunny, she has before and if given the chance she will again.

BUT, my sponsor has a cast of Harris's hawks. They reap havoc on bunnys. We would love to come rabbit hunting with his hawks! If your property is in Franklin County we aint that far apart. 2 of my brothers live in Royston, my neices and nephews go to Franklin Co. schools, oldest niece was homecoming queen this year lol 

Please...if you would allow us to come we would really appreciate it. Good rabbit hawking property is hard to find.


----------



## blood on the ground

Very impressive! I'd like to more pictures of the Owel!


----------



## riverbank

P.m. sent. But we have to promise not to call them Bunny's. Haha. Just kidding. I sent you my phone number. Give me a call. I am in Franklin county. Originally from Oglethorpe county though. If you are who I think you are we know each other.


----------



## antharper

4x4 said:


> No, his name is Dennis. He is my sponsor.
> 
> Falconry is the highest regulated sport in the states. There are less than 200 licensed falconers in GA.



Thanks , and the guy I know is in Coweta co. And his name is Ed he is Licensed , I've been with him to trap a few and that's pretty exciting itself , he just recently released a bird he's had for 13 yrs and trapped another to train this past spring


----------



## antharper

4/4 , the guy I work with asked if u would tell Dennis that Ed Carswell said hello and don't tell him he called him Tom


----------



## 4x4

antharper said:


> 4/4 , the guy I work with asked if u would tell Dennis that Ed Carswell said hello and don't tell him he called him Tom




He laughed when I read him this post lol!

We hope to be going to Riverbank's land this weekend and chase some rabbits.


----------



## antharper

4x4 said:


> He laughed when I read him this post lol!
> 
> We hope to be going to Riverbank's land this weekend and chase some rabbits.



That sounds like fun , post us some more pictures , or a video would be awesome !!


----------



## Sgt.USMC

I bet watching that beautiful predator work is almost spiritual (in a Native American sense). That is just amazing. Thanks for sharing and dedicating yourself to the care of that awesome animal. Please post more stories and pictures and videos.


----------



## 4x4

*Ask and you shall receive!*



antharper said:


> That sounds like fun , post us some more pictures , or a video would be awesome !!





Sgt.USMC said:


> I bet watching that beautiful predator work is almost spiritual (in a Native American sense). That is just amazing. Thanks for sharing and dedicating yourself to the care of that awesome animal. Please post more stories and pictures and videos.


----------



## Red dirt clod

*Thanks 4x4*

That is so cool, you could charge for that trip.


----------



## 4x4

Red dirt clod said:


> That is so cool, you could charge for that trip.



By law, I cannot make money practicing falconry. I can be reimbursed for my expenses but that's it. I enjoy taking people. If it wasn't for my sponsor I wouldn't have been able to see it first hand and get into the sport myself.


----------



## antharper

Thanks so much for sharing , that's awesome !


----------



## Red dirt clod

*Did you and Riverbank*

Get any rabbits at his place,


----------



## Sgt.USMC

Amazing. Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## 660griz

Awesome. I love to watch hawks work.


----------

